# Welche Aufgaben beschäftigen Euch in World of Warcraft gerade am meisten?



## Shadaim (13. Januar 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, welche Aufgaben Euch in World of Warcraft gerade am meisten beschäftigen?

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Fearforfun (13. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich farm momentan nur Kräuter&BB und mach ansonsten am Wochenende 10er raids meiner meinung nach sollte sich blizz mal was einfallen lassen was man zwischen den raids macht, außer gold farmen.


----------



## warhammerfanboy (13. Januar 2009)

ihr habt lvln vergessen bin grad erst in nordend angekommen das is eine frechheit immer nur die rOXXoR 80er drann zu nehmen.


----------



## Deryana (13. Januar 2009)

Gold farmen fehlt :/


----------



## Nartmaster (13. Januar 2009)

Siehe Punkt "rohstoffe farmen" ...

Was wirklich fehlt ist aber: 6  geclearte raid-ids haben und auf mittwoch warten ^^ da würd ich dann meine stimme für geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nartmaster (13. Januar 2009)

Beitrag wurde doppelt erstellt, bitte löschen : /


----------



## Pirillo (13. Januar 2009)

Da ich wenig Zeit habe zum spielen und nun auch noch von Alli auf Horde gewechselt bin(und spiele da nun meinen DK) versuche ich nur zu lvln.

Heute noch die 70 mit dem DK, je nach dem wie viel Zeit ich habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (13. Januar 2009)

Gold farmen sollte man wieder so gut können wie auf dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (13. Januar 2009)

In der Auswahl fehlt "Twinken" ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2009)

Lvln fehlt :>


----------



## creep (13. Januar 2009)

twinken, da content durch


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Januar 2009)

Raids clear haben und sich nun fragen ob man sich die Itemfarmerei noch antun soll...


----------



## Black_Mystics (13. Januar 2009)

Rollenspiel fehlt *grinst*


----------



## Crowser19 (13. Januar 2009)

reguläre quests da ja wieder am von vorn leveln neuer account *kotz*^^
50 erreicht fehlen noch 30 :/


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Januar 2009)

Ich level meinen Krieger gerade.
Im Moment noch Level 18 >.<


----------



## Maine- (14. Januar 2009)

also ich raide gerne und mach in mom 25er , aber auch skill ich meine berufe je nach dem wie es mein goldstand zulässt^^ in mom mach ich immer die juwe daily und hol drachenaugen gibt 300g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder kauf billig im Ah ein stell ringe her und entzauber es so billlig wie das ist


----------



## Alpax (14. Januar 2009)

Also die meisten haben bis jetzt Berufe skillen genommen .. gnihihi .. als Alchi war ich auch schon zu BC zeiten schnell auf max. Level .. besonders als Druide kann man ja die Kräuter im easy-mode farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ganz fasziniert wie leicht man in Nordend an Geld kommt .. habe ...ohne wirklich zu farmen seit Level 70 fast 30k Gold verdient ... 

Ansonsten bin ich mit meiner Gilde grad am Raiden ... naxx und satharion 10er .. läuft ganz gut .. Naxx is zwar noch nicht clear .. aber es geht voran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bin ich grad übelst am Ruf farmen .. am wichtigsten dabei finde ich die Söhne Mannheims ... äh Hodirs die ja tolle Gegenstandsverbesserungen haben! ... 

Die Angelrute der Kalu'ak hab ich mir allerdings als ersts Geholt .. und wenn ich grad nichts dergleichen mache, mach ich ganz gewöhliche Quests .. Meister der Lehren is mein Ziel .. Nordend war kein Problem .. aber in der Scherbenwelt fehlen mir in terrokar, nagrand und schattenmondtal noch so um die 10 Quests .. aber ich finde beim besten Willen keine Q-Geber ... ^^

so far

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lvln fehlt :>


!

Bin auch noch am leveln :<


----------



## Dragull (14. Januar 2009)

ich beschäftige mich mit mein hexer bin gebrechen geskillt und komme damit beim lvl nicht klar ,
zum 2th wäre ich dafür wenn die die beiden pet's inferno und verdamnis wache endlich so wie wichte ,und leerwandler einsetzt bar machen ich hab jetzt meine verdamnis wache 4 jahre und sie wurde noch nie beschworen weil ich es doof find das man dazu 5 leute brauch damit sie den nur paar sek da ist .


----------



## Mäuserich (14. Januar 2009)

Das was ich mache findet sich gar nicht in der Liste:

Twinken!

Der 80er Content nervt mich tierisch, deshalb rerolle ich auf einem anderem Server und der anderen Fraktion, level dort ganz gemächlich und verbringe viel Zeit in den Städten um meinen Auktionhausgewinn zu maximieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So macht WoW mir endlich wieder den Spass den es machen sollte!


----------



## Flintius (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Ruffarmen genommen, aber wirklich langweile ich mich.

Ich habe alles gesehen und nun weis ich nicht was ich noch machen soll auser die Zeit Tod zu schlagen und auf Mittwoch zu warten wenn die 25er IDs zurück gesetzt werden.

PVP mag ich nicht, bekomme ich nicht gebacken und Twinken habe ich nach 5 Min keine lust mehr. 

Alles im allen stehe ich mit meinen Def Tank Freunden zur verfühgung wenn sie hilfe brauchen. Meine große Hoffnung liegt im Patch mit der nächsten Raidinstanz. Das diese wieder eine herraus Vorderung wird und wir nicht wieder so schnell durch sind wie das letzt mal.


----------



## DerMavgier (14. Januar 2009)

also ich warte mit dem main auch immer auf montags und mittwochs. 
meine twinks werden immer mal wieder ausgepackt um auf 80 zu kommen, da ruf und vorallem achivements 
einfach nur nerven. bringt nix und kostet zeit. da geh ich lieber den pvecontent auslutschen xD


----------



## MAczwerg (14. Januar 2009)

Nartmaster schrieb:


> Siehe Punkt "rohstoffe farmen" ...
> 
> Was wirklich fehlt ist aber: 6  geclearte raid-ids haben und auf mittwoch warten ^^ da würd ich dann meine stimme für geben
> 
> ...



vote 4 6  geclearte raid-ids haben und auf mittwoch warten


----------



## noizycat (14. Januar 2009)

Mir fehlt da auch twinken / einen Charakter leveln ... habe das mal unter *normal Questen* verbucht.


----------



## Versace83 (14. Januar 2009)

Aktuell spiele ich kein WoW (wg. Prüfungen)... Mitte Februar geht es dann wieder los. Dann mit Hero Inis und Raids um Equipment zu bekommen, wenn der nächste Raid gepatcht wird, BGs, weil es einfah Spaß macht und dann werde mir noch nen DK auf dem Server eines Freundes erstellen, das ja nun ab dem heutigen Patch möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also habe ich das, was auch aktuell auf mich zutrifft gewählt ^^


----------



## Diomor (14. Januar 2009)

[x] reguläre Quests m achen

also eigentlich Leveln, gestern erst Lvl 71 erreicht =)

*tadel* wie lönnt ihr nur auf das vergessen tz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riksuna (14. Januar 2009)

Ich kann leider auch nicht abstimmen, da ich zwar einen 80er habe, der zweimal die Woche raiden geht sowie Twinks im 70er Bereich, die mal gelevelt werden müssten, ich jedoch den Großteil meiner Zeit, also etwa 4 bis 6 Stunden jeden Abend mit Rollenspiel verbringe. Ja, so etwas gibt es auch, wenn einem der ewig gleiche Sammel- und Levelkram nur noch auf die Nerven geht.


----------



## turrican (14. Januar 2009)

Wer immer diese Umfrage kreiert hat: FAILED!
Das was ich und viele andere machen steht garnicht zur Auswahl: Twinken


----------



## Deathtroll (14. Januar 2009)

Mit meinem Priest besuche ich die Hero inis und mit meinem Dudu mach ich Dailys, Farme Ruf und sammle Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alerius (14. Januar 2009)

BG PvP, Ruf farmen, Erfolge farmen und questen habe ich unter anderem genommen.

Bezeichnend für die Arena ist das es hier bei den Zwischenergebnissen am wenigsten die Leute interessiert.


----------



## hoti82 (14. Januar 2009)

ich mache jeden tag hdz4 Time run will entlich den drachen des weiteren noch die restlichen fraktionen Agentumkreuzzug, Orakel und Kalulak auf erfürchtig bringen, gold farmen neben bei mit hergestellten sachen oder bergbauer mats^^ etc etc


----------



## Belsina5 (14. Januar 2009)

hm 
Schlachtzüge für 25 Spieler hero gehen,und tägliche rufq erledigen
obwohl mir das ganze schon ein wenig langweilig ist
nebenbei 3 chars auf 80 leveln


----------



## Megamage (14. Januar 2009)

Nartmaster schrieb:


> Siehe Punkt "rohstoffe farmen" ...
> 
> Was wirklich fehlt ist aber: 6  geclearte raid-ids haben und auf mittwoch warten ^^ da würd ich dann meine stimme für geben
> 
> ...



/sign

Btt: Ich warte auf den Patch...die 25er Raid Inis sind für mich schon ausgelutscht.


----------



## gartendiva (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir mit meinem derzeitigen Lieblings-Char Zeit gelassen, von 70 auf 80 zu leveln. Ich hatte keine Lust, mich abzuhetzen um dann angeödet (wie man ja in einigen Posts sieht) rumzuhocken, weil alles schon durchgespielt wurde. Die nächsten Wochen muss ich mit meiner Bachelor-Arbeit Gas geben, so logge ich nur ein, um ein bisschen Kräuter für Inschriftenkunde und für den Alchie meines Freundes zu sammeln und ganz entspannt ein paar Dailys zu machen. Außerdem gibt es für die Wochenenden die eine oder andere Instanz, die ich noch nicht kenne und fast alle Inis hab ich noch nicht auf hero betreten. Von Schlachtzügen (bis auf den einen oder anderen) mal ganz abgesehen. Und nebenbei wartet noch eine Hexe darauf, wieder Main zu werden und von 71 auf 80 gehievt zu werden... FAZIT: Langweilig wirds momentan eigentlich nie!


----------



## TheEwanie (14. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nich antworten weil mir die antwort zum antworten fehlt deswegen sag ichs einfach mal:ich mache zu 90 % rp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkró (14. Januar 2009)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> ihr habt lvln vergessen bin grad erst in nordend angekommen das is eine frechheit immer nur die rOXXoR 80er drann zu nehmen.



Du scheinst den Punkt "Reguläre Quests erledigen" übersehen zu haben. Für mich zählt das als leveln...


----------



## Thevike (14. Januar 2009)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> ihr habt lvln vergessen bin grad erst in nordend angekommen das is eine frechheit immer nur die rOXXoR 80er drann zu nehmen.


Da wir ja alle nicht beleidigend werden wollen (r0XXoR nehm ich durchaus als Beleidigung auf -.-) möcht ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass das AddOn jetzt über 2 Monate raus ist. In der Zeit 10 Level zu machen ist jetzt echt kein Drama und erst Recht nicht mit T4+. Wenn dus dazu nicht geschafft hast in der Pre-WotLK-Zeit, dann kannst du wahrlich nicht behaupten, dass alle die besser/schneller als du beim Questen sind abgedrehte Freaks und no-RL-Leute sind!

Ich für meinen Teil arbeite grad daran meinen Feuerstuhl zu bauen ^^ Dazu gehört natürlich alles was Gold produziert (Normale Quests, Tägliche Quests, Farmen) aber auch ab und an mal nen Naxx-Raid fürs Equip.
Ansonsten noch das letzte Achievement aufm Weg zum Chefkoch (liegt im Moment aber noch auf Eis, weil die benötigten Rezepte erst mit dem nächsten Patch kommen).


----------



## Devildeath (14. Januar 2009)

Momentan bin ich noch am lvln mit meinen Chars: 75er Mage, 71er Hunter, 56er Priest
Mit der DK-Questreihe bin ich fertig, deshalb hat der Pause auf unbestimmte Zeit.

Ansonsten werden die Berufe geskillt wie bisher auch.

Je nach Lust und Laune wird dann ein Char gelvlt.
Da ich mom. wenig Zeit zum zocken hab, dauert es halt einfach etwas länger, was aber kein Problem ist, da ich wahrscheinlich eh nur Naxx 10er mal sehen werde und mehr nicht.


----------



## Výron Tankadin (14. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele gar kein World of Warcraft mehr, weil ich diesen Zeitfresser keine Chance mehr gebe. 
Einige verhalten sich so als ob sie dort etwas 'müssen' oder ein gewisser Zwang herrscht etwas zu erreichen.
Man geht dann im innersten davon aus man verpasst etwas oder man hechelt irgendwelchen Items hinterher.
WoW ist schon geschickt gemacht, die vielen Millionen Spieler ständig im Bann(oder vorm Bildschirm) zu halten.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass viele Spieler wohl WoW mit einem Beruf verwechseln und ihr RL dadurch ziemlich vernachlässigen.
Das Erfolgssystem bringt auch noch diverse Anerkennung für Spieler, dass der geschickteste Zeitvertreibsschachzug von Blizzard war 
um die Spieler noch mehr an dieses Game zu fesseln. Ich denke es gibt auch viele, die holen sich durch dieses Spiel fehlende Aufmerksamkeit und
Annerkennung für Erfolge.
ES gibt so viele Gamer, die  hängen mehr als bis zu 12 Stunden am Tag vor Wow...
eine Zeitumfrage wäre mal Interessant wielange durchschnittlich am Tag man vor diesem Spiel verbringt.
Mein wow Account kommt jetzt unter den Hammer solange es noch bekloppte gibt, die für einen Account von 150 bis 500 Euro zahlen.


----------



## Kite-X (14. Januar 2009)

Wochenablauf:
Mi   18:30 - 24 Uhr Raiden
Do  18:30 - ca 22 Uhr Raiden
--------- Alles Clear
Fr vielleicht 1h spielen
Sa bissel farmen
So bissel farmen
Mo - vielleicht 1h spielen
Di - vielleicht 1h spielen


Es fehlen antworten wie twinken Lvln und Langweilen


----------



## milembar (14. Januar 2009)

einlogen -> gelangweilt sein -> frustriert auslogen -> freuen das demnächst die wow zeit vorbei is und man nen anderes game zocken wird*g*


----------



## Caitiff (14. Januar 2009)

Es fehlt noch eine Antwortmöglichkeit, für die Leute, die noch keine 80 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Leveln bis zum Umfallen, "um" sich endlich darüber Gedanken machen zu können, was man mit seiner Zeit auf lvl 80 anfangen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (14. Januar 2009)

Tja im mom bin ich fleissig am Farmen von Leder, Gold, Fleisch und ähnlichen.

In der Hoffnung das Ulduar etwas anspruchsvoller wird, rüste ich mich schön langsam was Tränke, Buff. Fläschchen ect. betrifft.

Will dann in ruhe Raiden und wipen, ohne mir dabei um Gold oder ähnliches Gedanken machen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg.


----------



## Brandin (14. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich von allem etwas

Raids für bischen besseres Equip

Erfolge sammeln also darunter auch Ruf, Daily Quests usw, Hero Erfolge usw...

Aber am meisten farme ich im Moment Seelen für meinen Astralen Seelenhändler damit ich das Set voll habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chevvy (14. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte auch einfach nur was Sinnloses hier reinschreiben.
Ihr habt vergessen Nase bohren aufzuführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (14. Januar 2009)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> ihr habt lvln vergessen bin grad erst in nordend angekommen das is eine frechheit immer nur die rOXXoR 80er drann zu nehmen.



Me 2 versuchs doch mal mit 5er Instanzen Nicht heroisch und Reguläre Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das triffts doch oder?
Man kann auch auf unterschiedliche Arten lvln...


----------



## Imfalasiel (14. Januar 2009)

bei mir schaut es sau aus:

achievments farmen(loremaster etc)
dann am wochenende gehen wir die hcachievments jetzt an
25er sind schon mittwochs clear mit naxx, malygos und satharion +3adds(sind dazu gesagt auch ne progressgilde)
10er sind dann do und so meist dran, da ging letztens auch sarth mit 3 adds down, wirklich viel mehr als mit den achievments können wir nicht mehr reißen  und leider waren die bosse bis auf satharion mit 3 adds und ansatzweise malygos zu einfach

außerdem machen wir alte raids, dh swp+bt+mh+aq40, ony(mit 1-2 leuten) und zg mit 2 leuten, gibt halt nicht mehr viel zu tuen, also nicht im 80er content


----------



## gehix (14. Januar 2009)

Ich sage mal so. Wenn man keinen Sponsor hat, kommt man nicht drum herum sich Rohstoffe zu beschaffen (z.B Fisch und Fleisch fürs Bufffood, oder Blümis für Tränke) sowie Dailys zu machen, bezüglich des Einkommen um anschließend das Gold für Reppkosten auszugeben, wenn man Instanzen besucht, bzw. wenn man PvP spielt, umzuskillen. Sprich hin und her wechseln zwischen einer PvE- und PvP Skillung.


----------



## Nokram (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ma pvp auf Schlachtfeldern gemacht weilsch mir grad n pvp twink hochzogge


----------



## Preator (14. Januar 2009)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> ihr habt lvln vergessen bin grad erst in nordend angekommen das is eine frechheit immer nur die rOXXoR 80er drann zu nehmen.


Dir ist aber schon klar das WotlK seit letztem Jahr auf dem Markt ist?


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2009)

- Heroische Instanzen
- 10er/25er Raids
- Daily Quests
- Achievments farmen


----------



## They called me a Noob (14. Januar 2009)

Zur zeit bin ich dabei die Quests zu erledigen die ich noch nicht erledigt habe und neben bei ziehe ich meinen Schamy hoch.


----------



## Wynd (14. Januar 2009)

tja, die umfrage zeigt, das zwei monate nach erscheinen von WotLK, ein großteil 10er- und 25er-instanzen besucht und sonst die heroischen instanzen abfarmt. traurig! man ist jetzt da angelangt wo man in BC erst nach 6 monaten war. aber mir geht es selbst nicht anders. questen und ruf pushen vernachlässige ich total. einfach weil es (für mich) keinen sinn mehr macht. die items kann ich größtenteils nicht mehr brauchen mit naxx10- und/oder hero-equip. gezielt gold farmen halte ich für überflüssig, weil ich mir selten was herstellen lasse ...und die dicke kohle für mounts raushauen werde ich nicht.


----------



## Elesmer (14. Januar 2009)

also ich bin im moment am überlegen was ich mit meinem druiden skille.
ich habe jetzt für alles sehr gutes equipt (aus naxx 10/25) nur so langsam nerven mich alle ich sollte mich mal entscheiden^^

aber verdammt ich weiß es nicht... 

bin ich eule will ich tanken
tanke ich will ich heilen
heile ich will ich feral dd sein
bin ich feral dd will ich caster dd machen.


es ist immer das selbe und langsam kann ichs nicht mehr bezahlen, ale equips zu verzaubern, zu sockeln usw;(


HIIILLLFFFEEE


----------



## chinchiller (14. Januar 2009)

Also an den Wochenenden raide ich und sonst.....langweile ich mich und twinke.
Ich weiß garnicht was ich noch ingame spannendes tun könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleprey (14. Januar 2009)

Nartmaster schrieb:


> Siehe Punkt "rohstoffe farmen" ...
> 
> Was wirklich fehlt ist aber: 6  geclearte raid-ids haben und auf mittwoch warten ^^ da würd ich dann meine stimme für geben
> 
> ...




Wie ich diese Zeit hasse, man hat für alle Raid Inis id und muss auf mittwoch warten, voll er crap ^^


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Meins is da leider net dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[x] sich über seine klasse aufregen.
[x] Leveln


----------



## Yelin (14. Januar 2009)

Zurzeit überwiegend 25er raids mit der Gilde. ansonsten entweder twinken,bisschen Gold in die Tasche bringen und hier und da mal ein wenig Arena^^


----------



## Loinus (14. Januar 2009)

- Goldsparen fürs Epicfliegen (Dailies/quests)
- Dk auf 80 bringen
- paar non hero inis machen

so sieht Momentan mein "Stundenplan" aus ^^


----------



## Der echte Khronos (14. Januar 2009)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...



De fehlt open PVP, ich kille am liebsten beim lvln irgendwelche Hordler.
Das macht mir am meisten Spaß ^^.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bin im Moment dabei, Heroic-Instancen zu farmen, für besseres Tank-Gear, das Ich dann bald als Leoter der dritten 10Mann Gruppe Naxxramas, Obsidiansanktum, Archavon und Malygos angehen kann


----------



## Legendkill3r (14. Januar 2009)

Low level Twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Dank den Acc.gebundenen Gegenständen machts mehr fun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrandrel (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich und meine Gilde hatten bereits am 22.11 alle Firstkills und auch die meisten lvl 80 Erfolge auf dem Server geholt.
"Mit dem content durch" sind wir seit dem 4.12. wenn man Sartharion mit 3 Drachen zum content zählt.
Das Equip der Leute ist auch recht schnell gesammelt da wir zum glück so ein großen Raider-Kader besitzen das wir es uns leisten können 1 mal in der Woche Naxx Hero mit 2x20 Raider-Gruppen an zu gehen.
Immoment langweilie ich mich tierisch in WoW da es nix mehr zu progressen gibt und auch das Twinken mit BC schon eine der wenigen möglichkeiten war sich WoW noch schmackhaft zu halten.

Achievements mache ich nur wenn sie einen tieferen nutzen für mich haben, wie z.B. neue Mounts oder Titel, wobei die Season-Achievements mir total egal sind.
Ruf ist genau wie das Achievement System nur eine Mechanik um das Spielgefühl länger raus zu zögern.
Immoment mache ich noch ein paar normale Quests in Northrend um mir durch das Lore-Master-Achievement neue Rezepte zu ergattern.
Sonst ist WoW ziemlicher casual-brei geworden.
Kein Skill mehr von nöten wie es pre 3.0 noch im Sunwell-Plateau und vor allem bei Kil'Jaeden von nöten war.


----------



## xTaR (14. Januar 2009)

Im Moment versuch ich alle WOTLK Rufe auf ehrfürchtig zu pushen, Argentumkreuzzug hab ich gestern fertig gemacht (:

Jetzt ist der Wyrmruhtempel dran , nebenbei mach ich jeden Tag die Daily HC und versuch meinen Char auszustatten ;D


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich mache im moment am meisten einmalige quests und farme ruf bei dem Wyrmruhpakt.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (14. Januar 2009)

Tyrandrel schrieb:


> Also ich und meine Gilde hatten bereits am 22.11 alle Firstkills und auch die meisten lvl 80 Erfolge auf dem Server geholt.
> "Mit dem content durch" sind wir seit dem 4.12. wenn man Sartharion mit 3 Drachen zum content zählt.
> Das Equip der Leute ist auch recht schnell gesammelt da wir zum glück so ein großen Raider-Kader besitzen das wir es uns leisten können 1 mal in der Woche Naxx Hero mit 2x20 Raider-Gruppen an zu gehen.
> Immoment langweilie ich mich tierisch in WoW da es nix mehr zu progressen gibt und auch das Twinken mit BC schon eine der wenigen möglichkeiten war sich WoW noch schmackhaft zu halten.
> ...



Das ist leider wahr, geht mir eigentlich genau so, ich mache aber jetzt wieder ne WoW-Pause, bis ein neuer Content kommt, welchen ich dann vielleicht wieder anspielen werde.


----------



## Stevster (14. Januar 2009)

Was mir fehlt, ist Twinks hochleveln. Hab nun Tank und Heal auf 80 und werde mich demnächst dran setzen nen DD zu zocken


----------



## moddii (14. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es eine Schande das hier nur die 80er angesprochen werden, ich selbst bin 'nur' ein kleiner casual und noch Meilen von Stufe 80 entfernt, von daher trifft keiner der Punkte auf mich zu.
Es sollte wenigstens eine Antwort geben:'Ich habe Stufe 80 noch nicht erreicht.'

mfg


----------



## moorhuhnxx (14. Januar 2009)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> ihr habt lvln vergessen bin grad erst in nordend angekommen das is eine frechheit immer nur die rOXXoR 80er drann zu nehmen.


typischer warhammer fanboy post:


"Reguläre Quest" kannst du doch ankreuzen oder?


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

ich warte auch nur auf mittwoch damit meine ids wieder verschwinden ^^ und meine daily koch q machen is auch noch drin. Berufe hab ich eh beide auf 450 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeryhn (14. Januar 2009)

twinks lvln fehlt in der liste -.-


----------



## Ragnar24X (14. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> !
> 
> Bin auch noch am leveln :<




ICH AUCH -.- alle denken man wär schon 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     haben nicht alle soviel zeit wie die hArz 4 leute ich tu noch arbeiten ...


----------



## Kairi12 (14. Januar 2009)

Meinem Magier fehlt nurnoch ein Level bis 80. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann geh ich noch etwas Gold farmen.


----------



## Mikaster (14. Januar 2009)

Arena PvP mit meinem 80er
Reguläre Quests Erldedigen kommt "Twinken" Wohl am nächsten


----------



## Omas Zwerg (14. Januar 2009)

Hab vollen Beruf skill, keine Gold Probleme, und der low Hero crap, so wie das 10er Zeugs sind bei mir auch schon veraltet.
Aktuell sind nur 25er angesagt.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (14. Januar 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> ICH AUCH -.- alle denken man wär schon 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry wegen doppel post aber...
Ich geh arbeiten, lerne nebenbei für mein Abi, hab ne Freundin, und bin trozdem schon 80 mit vollem T7.5
Also das du noch keine 80 bist, wird nicht daran liegen das man zu wenig Zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (14. Januar 2009)

ich halte von dem archievment sammeln nichts. das dient nur dazu die leute so zu sagen gegeneinander aufzuhetzen damit sie mehr spielen können und ohne handfeste sachen prollen können.
ich gehe lieber mit meiner grp in naxx und habe spaß in der gemeinschaft


----------



## Der Kev (14. Januar 2009)

naja schade dass man nicht twinken auswählen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Fast alles außer PvP, Rohstoffe farmen und normale Inis...


----------



## HordeCrusher (14. Januar 2009)

ich hasse unüberdachte umfragen. ich hab meinen 80er nur noch um zu raiden und twink jetzt. die option fehlt. reguläre quests sind mit sicherheit auch nur auf 80er bezogen. naja mit den umfragen hats buffed wohl noch nicht so ganz raus.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. Januar 2009)

Ich raide atm viel und bin fleißig am Gold farmen, denn raiden is ja bekanntsich nicht ganz günstig : )

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Madrake (14. Januar 2009)

hm... - warum sind die letzten Buffed Umfragen direkt spezifisch auf World Of Warcraft ausgelegt? Es ist doch ein Onlinespieleportal und kein World Of Warcraft Portal...


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (14. Januar 2009)

Tja, mein Punkt fehlt da: LEVELN!!!

Da ich erst 2-3 Wochen nach Lichking wieder angefange habe, und mein Dudu da lvl 36 war, bin ich nach wie vor dabei die 80 zu erreichen.


----------



## Belgand (14. Januar 2009)

Jo leveln fehlt definitiv. hab schliesslich n paar mehr twinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudolord (14. Januar 2009)

Im moment versuch grad meinen hunter auf 80 zu bringen. nebenbei skill ich erste hilfe^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (14. Januar 2009)

immoment nichts spiel immom nicht all so viel wow eher gta^^


----------



## Muggu (14. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt auch noch das mount farmen vergessen^^


----------



## Radängel (14. Januar 2009)

Es fehlt etwas in der Auswahl:

[ ] Twinken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonten zu Raidzeiten 25er, ansonsten Achievements sammeln und wenn nichts ansteht die Twinks auf 80 bringen.


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (14. Januar 2009)

Mir fehlt auch der Punkt: *TWINKEN* !!!


----------



## Anduris (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich gehe zur Zeit raiden (10 Mann und 25 Mann), gehe Hero Inis und mache PvP in den BG's und auch inder Arena... Jeden Tag mal was anderes, haben nur 2 oder 3 Raidtage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Goldmangel hab ich eigentlich nie.^^ Stelle imemr mal was von der Bank ins AH. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (14. Januar 2009)

Momentan bin ich noch am leveln. Das fehlt leider bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## 1stVampire (14. Januar 2009)

Twinken - fehlt leider in der Aufzählung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (14. Januar 2009)

Twinks hochziehen, alles andere hab ich dank easymode schon erledigt. O_o


----------



## Madmartini (14. Januar 2009)

Sehr bezeichnend, daß nur *1.88 % Arena (niedrigstes Ergebnis in der Liste)* angeben, man aber nur mit Arenapunkten und ´ner gescheiten Wertung an gutes PVP-Equip, z.B. für 1000 Winter, kommt. 

Fast alle die kenne, sehen Arena nur als ein notwendiges Übel an, dass man 10x die Woche über sich ergehen lassen muss, um an die Punkte zu kommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück soll sich da ja was ändern. 
Wenn das aber mal wieder nur ´n Gerücht ist, sollte sich Blizzard dringend darüber Gedanken machen!


----------



## rocktboyy (14. Januar 2009)

In If abgammeln fehlt^^


----------



## Thorgun (14. Januar 2009)

Skille Kochen hoch
Farme alle Rufe auf Ehrfürchtig
Mache PVP in Tausendwinter um mir endlich mal das Kriegsmammut zu holen
Farme(n) die 25er Woche für Woche ab
Mache Söhne Hodirs Dailys , die Dailys in Brunnhildar und ab und an Kaluak
Versuche soviel Erfolge wie nur möglich zu schaffen
Hoffe Woche für Woche das nen Protodrache im Ei der Orakel drin ist

Fühl mich irgendwie wie kurz vorm Patch....


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bin noch fleißig am leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OSNAICEMAN (14. Januar 2009)

definitif rohstoffe farmen habe 2 raidfähige chars da geht ne menge mats drauf!


----------



## Sephirót15 (14. Januar 2009)

Versuche im mom so gut es geht mit Gilde 10er und 25er Raids zu gehen.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (14. Januar 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Btt: Ich warte auf den Patch...die 25er Raid Inis sind für mich schon ausgelutscht.




/sign

Leandros is daaaaaaaa yay

Hier is Matrix vom Chaospakt 

wie gehts digger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotwire (14. Januar 2009)

mommentan warte ich nurnoch auf neuen content ... 

da ist wotlk ja leider schwach dabei :/


----------



## hoppus91 (14. Januar 2009)

hab nur den ersten post gelesen und möchte dazu folgendes sagen:
Du fragst dich, was du zwischendurch machen könntest?
Die Frage ist schon fast traurig.
Du könntest dich eventuel in einem Spiel namens LEBEN einloggen.
Da kannst du dann zu sogenannten ARBEIT gehen und dir mit dem GELD das du da farmst Essen kaufen und deinen Wohnsitz einrichten.
Kannst dir auch eine FAMILIE anschaffen die du vielleicht schon hast und dich um diese kümmern.
OMG diese hardcore Suchtis machen mich echt Fertig


----------



## FonKeY (14. Januar 2009)

ich hab zur zeit wenig zeit und gehe daher nur noch bei gildenraids mit(25er)

....aba ich hab auch nach gedacht ne pause einzulegen...


----------



## Eriya (14. Januar 2009)

... und leveln?
Momentan läuft meine Gamecard nicht, aber ab Februar bin ich wieder dabei mit: Questen (-> Leveln!), Twinken und ab und zu Inis.


----------



## Arquilis (14. Januar 2009)

was genau hab ich unter "rohstoffe farmen" zu verstehen?

und um der kleinen minderheit, die noch nicht die höchststufe erreicht hat solidarisch gegenüberzustehen, finde ich, hätte man die option "leveln" noch dazutun können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mom_rocks (14. Januar 2009)

Da ich vor kurzem erst 80 geworden bin ist es mir im Moment am wichtigsten Ruf zu farmen und in möglichst viele Instanzen zu kommen um mein Euqip zu optimieren.


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. Januar 2009)

mir fehlt als antwortmöglichkeit leveln und twinken weil ich seit der erscheinung von wotlk so wenig gespielt habe daß ich leider noch keinen 80er habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich denke das werde ich jetzt langsam mal wieder ändern.aber twinken steht auch nicht als antwortmöglichkeit da und ich denke das machen derzeit auch viele wenn sie ihren main auf 80 haben und den derzeitigen highlevel content clear haben.ich meine schon allein wegen todesritter usw....naja da diese antwortmöglichkeiten nicht dabei waren habe ich mich für reguläre quests entschieden denn die mache ich beim leveln ja zum grössten teil.


----------



## Tulence (14. Januar 2009)

Ich mach grad ne kleine WoW Pause weil der neue Raid-Content einfach nicht anspruchsvoll ist und schon derbe langweilig...
werd wohl erst mit Patch 3.1 wieder anfangen (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## Kashlok (14. Januar 2009)

Ruf farmen/Equip verbessern


----------



## Traklar (14. Januar 2009)

Ich mach meine 25 Dailys, vor ein paar Tagen noch die Gebiete fertiggequestet und hock nach den Dailys eigendlich nur noch mit Gruppe in Heros und am Abend in Raids.


----------



## kekei (14. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele kein World of Farmcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedanhul (14. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs, low lvl BGs als Option aufzunehmen ?
Ich für meinen Teil, raide mit meinem Main, Twinke mit paar Rl-Freunden auf nem neuen Server und so gaaanz nebenbei mach ich mit meinem 29er Pala Bgs und lvl mir n Jäger auf 29 (für den selben Zweck)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (14. Januar 2009)

Heros, raiden, farmen und Daylis.. dann off und am nächsten Tag das selbe =)


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

Mit main 25er versuchen zu machen. Leider dank dem aktuellen lags auf blackmoore .. geht teilweise nichtmal malygos tot .. 
bsp.. wirbel
tank bekommt 21k hit
tank beommt fallschaden <-- normales runterfallen
tank bekommt 23k breath ..
alles in 0.07sec ... thx lags ../bugs what ever..

mit twink halt 10er und heros .. 
oder berufe skillen und ah trading zu machen ..


----------



## Emofee (15. Januar 2009)

"Schrecken der Meere" werden.
Gott, wie ich angeln hasse...


----------



## VadersErbe (15. Januar 2009)

oh man, leute die gerade mal lvl 18 sind regen sich hier auf, dass es keine antwortmöglichkeit des lvlns gibt ^^

hallo ? vielleicht seid ihr nicht die zielgruppe dieser umfrage?!

ganz im ernst, wen interessierts was jemand macht der gerade mal ein paar tage wow spielt?

mich nicht!


----------



## Tron. (15. Januar 2009)

...Todesritta !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uggi (15. Januar 2009)

Warten auf die neuen Raid-Bosse, weil die anderen liegen alle.

In der zwischenzeit wird Getwinkt bis der Artzt kommt^^


----------



## Iqb (15. Januar 2009)

Mhh, im Moment knabbern wir an den Heroic Erfolgen. 
Ist quasi unser Päärchen-Spiele-Abend, also Kumpel und unsere Mädels und eben noch nen 5.er, alle so Ü30.
...und 5 to go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt hier eigentlich IRGENDwer Halma, Dame oder vielleicht Skat und Doppelkopf, weil es das anspruchsvollste ist, was es gibt?

Ey Leuz, Open Your Mind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man spielt doch WoW nicht wegen WoW..., oder doch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (15. Januar 2009)

Hmm immoment raiden wir 25er und natürlich gehen wir um noch nen bisschen Equip zu sammeln noch 10er. Irgendwie fehlt mir aber noch die Antwort einen Zweitcharakter hochziehen usw.


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. Januar 2009)

Erstmal 80 werden^^


----------



## Gomorrath (15. Januar 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Ich persönlich farm momentan nur Kräuter&BB und mach ansonsten am Wochenende 10er raids meiner meinung nach sollte sich blizz mal was einfallen lassen was man zwischen den raids macht, außer gold farmen.



Wie wäre es mal mit einer Pause?^^


----------



## Imfalasiel (15. Januar 2009)

wieso schließen immer so viele, dass wenn man zb schon ne woche nach addon 80 war, dass man kein RL hat oder Hartz IV bezieht. Schon arm die Aussage, weil wir hier ja eigentlich nur ums SPiel reden, und ob jetzt wer studiert, arbeitet, vllt auch beides macht oder zur Schule geht hier doch eigentlich nicht zu tuen hat.

Mich nervt dieses ganze "was du hast das schon vor mir, du bist bestimmt arbeitslos!"...


----------



## Webi (15. Januar 2009)

Mit Main:
1) Tägliche Quests
2) Quests die Ruf bringen
3) 25er Raid
4) Von Fall zu Fall Hero-Instanzen wg. Ruf

Mit Twink:
1) Suche nach normalen Instanzen um den Char auszurüsten
2) Dann start mit hero-instanzen


----------



## Skilli (15. Januar 2009)

hmm, ich hab die auswahlmöglichkeit "leveln" nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yamboo (15. Januar 2009)

den dritten char auf 80 leveln da content clear (bis auf einige wenige erfolge wie sartharion +3 adds oder malygos unter 5 minuten)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (15. Januar 2009)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> ihr habt lvln vergessen bin grad erst in nordend angekommen das is eine frechheit immer nur die rOXXoR 80er drann zu nehmen.



Da hat er Recht! Ziemlich grober Schnitzer das Leveln zu vergessen....


----------



## DerBuuhmann (15. Januar 2009)

Sorry, Doppelpost! Trotzdem find ich das Ergebnis ohne lvln nicht repräsentativ!


----------



## Cathalina (15. Januar 2009)

wieso sagt ihr ständig, das das leveln fehlt?

steht doch da "Reguläre Quests erledigen" - zumindest versteh ich das leveln darunter ....


----------



## BuzzerBeater (15. Januar 2009)

VadersErbe schrieb:


> oh man, leute die gerade mal lvl 18 sind regen sich hier auf, dass es keine antwortmöglichkeit des lvlns gibt ^^
> 
> hallo ? vielleicht seid ihr nicht die zielgruppe dieser umfrage?!
> 
> ...




Gz zum ersten Post und gleich mal richtig sinnvoll!



Ich bin momentan am twinken, alles andere is nichmehr so dolle


----------



## Piposus (15. Januar 2009)

Hm also die Auswahl ist ein bisschen mager. Wir raiden aktuell 2 Tage für Content clear (= inkl. Sarth3D) und über den Rest der Woche läuft praktisch nichts. Das wären dann wohl 2/7 "25er Raids".


----------



## wernerwalla (15. Januar 2009)

twinks   twinks   twings.......cool    sind  im  kommen


----------



## Teradas (15. Januar 2009)

Nartmaster schrieb:


> Siehe Punkt "rohstoffe farmen" ...
> 
> Was wirklich fehlt ist aber: 6  geclearte raid-ids haben und auf mittwoch warten ^^ da würd ich dann meine stimme für geben
> 
> ...


Angeber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
NEin,Blizz sollte sich wirklich was einfallen lassen was man zwischen "Rohstoffe Farmen" und Raiden machen soll.


----------



## Hiôdyn (15. Januar 2009)

sinnlos in og im kreis rennen ftw^^


----------



## SickPelle (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo. Wie schon öfter gelesen, nach nem Neustart, es fehlt einfach die Option Leveln. 
Und dabei Berufe skillen und Gold verdienen.


----------



## Psychogeist (16. Januar 2009)

Meinen 3. 80er leveln^^


----------



## Marlinek (16. Januar 2009)

Es fehlt auch: nicht mehr wissen was man machen soll da man sein ziel das man die ganze zeit vor augen hatte endlich erreicht hat ( Feuerstuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und es fehlt: Leute durch die gegend kutschieren weils irre bock macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marlinek (16. Januar 2009)

Emofee schrieb:


> "Schrecken der Meere" werden.
> Gott, wie ich angeln hasse...



oh ja, das is scheisse schwer, versuch ich auch nebenbei....aber der Titel is absolut der geilste im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thozgur (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe sehr große porbs. mit gruppeninstanzen weil es kaum gilden gibt die einem in der hinsicht helfen weil die meisten nur ihre 80er raids durchzockn


----------

